# Left Behind...



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 27, 2004)

Left Behind...THE GLORIOUS APPEARING comes out the 30th of MArch...WHOO-HOO!!!!I love the book series, how about anybody else...I think it's a great depiction of the end of the world...kind of scary, but it keeps you on the edge wanting to read one more...one more...one more...I went through the first 10 books in no time...


----------



## Seig (Feb 27, 2004)

It is a great series and the next book will be the last.  The author has started another series.  I have read the first one _Babylon Rising_ and it is pretty good.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah, I've been looking into the babylon Rising, but I don't have it yet...I bought the first book of the HERO! trilogy instead...but Rising is next...


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm a fundagelical Christian. A lot of my friends have read it and everyone loves it. But my "real" readings (work-related, etc.) are plenty for me to try to keep up with, so I have no patience for fiction. Wish I had more time to read. I used to read tons.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2004)

So just who is the author? I have never heard of this series.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 27, 2004)

Tim LaHaye and Jerry Jenkins are the authors for the Left Behind series...


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 1, 2004)

I was kind of a late starter on the Left Behind series, so I did the audio versions for books 1-11  :boing2: 

I plan to get the 12th book though. I have started Babylon Rising and it is pretty good so far.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, I kinda started when book ten came out and flew through the first 9 in about a weeks time...LOL. It was around spring break or summer break like 2 years ago. 


29 MORE DAYS TIL THE GLORIOUS APPEARING COMES OUT!!!!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, one CAN hardly wait for the enormous carnage--deaths of the ungodly dark-skinned--preservation of the True Christians--billions burning endlessly in torment to appear, eh?

Personally, I'm looking forward to the next Harry Potter book. But then, I prefer--along with John Garnder--decent moral fiction.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 19, 2004)

Geez, you'd think this series was the sequel to the Bible for all the praise and notoriety it's received.

Heh, I wonder if, some time in the future, people will read it and think it part of a religious doctrine...


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 19, 2004)

RandomPhantom700 said:
			
		

> Geez, you'd think this series was the sequel to the Bible for all the praise and notoriety it's received.
> 
> Heh, I wonder if, some time in the future, people will read it and think it part of a religious doctrine...


 
It is.. the "Left Behind" series is based on Christian Rapture/End Times Fundamental values.

It is an interesting read and not too badly crafted IMO.  But, then again, I am reading it as literature, not sacredness.

I don't remember where I heard it, but I remember a friend mentioning that people have started listing, and having it recongized as legitimate, "Jedi" as religious preference/philosophical beliefs on documentation....

It all depends on perspective.

Some people are on the verge of making Tolkien's Middle Earth literature/mythiopic texts 'sacred' because of the level of inspiration/influence they let it have on them.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually one can hardly wait for the Glorious Appearing.

There's always been a lot of discussion on whether Revelations was symbolic or a literal prophecy of what's to come. I think the series did a good job of interpreting the book and depicting how these prophecies may come to be.

I'll take that over pentagrams and witchcraft any day.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 19, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Actually one can hardly wait for the Glorious Appearing.
> 
> There's always been a lot of discussion on whether Revelations was symbolic or a literal prophecy of what's to come. I think the series did a good job of interpreting the book and depicting how these prophecies may come to be.
> 
> I'll take that over pentagrams and witchcraft any day.


What's kind of interesting is how 'pentagrams and witchcraft' have crept into Christian Practice/rituals - differently for different regions and times, but it is there.

I tend to run with the 'it is literal interpretation' and not prophetic.  It was code for the time that the author lived in using symbols/images that would have been understood automatically because of the common heritage by those who recieved the message.  But, that is just my take on it.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I took a quick skim through this puppy at the library the other day...I was particularly drawn to the moment in which Jesus appeared out of a gigantic pool of soldiers' blood, and the part where the damned, begging for mercy, were hurled into fire while the Blessed stand around and gloat.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not too keen on the "Left Behind" books, but a woman I met once told me she really enjoyed them, because, since they are fiction, they inspired her to read more of her Bible, to find out what was in there and what was made up.  She seemed to have a decent attitude about it.


----------



## M.C. Busman (Oct 28, 2004)

In the fiction section might be the best place for Eschatological Raptureology. 

I'm waiting to find the first book in the cheap section of my local used bookstore...don't want to start in the wrong order, now!


Have a Gr8 Day,

M.C. Busman


----------



## heretic888 (Nov 1, 2004)

Personally, I consider the series to be extreme right-wing propaganda.


----------



## M.C. Busman (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah...but at least it's in the fiction section where it belongs.  

Ever notice how eschatology sounds a lot like...oh, never mind.


Happiness,

M.C. Busman


----------

